# Job Shirt



## AWalt (Aug 5, 2021)

Does anybody have any insight on the differences 5.11 Job Shirt vs the Utility Job Shirt? Or preferences between the two and why?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 5, 2021)

this is the only jobshirt I will buy: 








						Firefighters Denim Collar Quarter-Zip Work Shirt - Made in the USA
					

Be ready for the day ahead with high-quality construction PROUDLY MADE IN THE USA. This denim-collar quarter-zip work shirt features a right chest canvas twill radio pocket with 9-inch depth, velcro closure, and easy access hidden cell phone pocket. The no-curl canvas twill collar and elbow...




					ppesafetystore.com
				



or 








						Firefighters Quarter-Zip Open Bottom Patriot Work Shirt
					

Get maximum flexibility and comfort with this open bottom quarter zip turtleneck work shirt. Features include deep mic clips on shoulders, recessed two pen pocket holder on left sleeve with canvas twill accent, side seam pockets, and a right chest canvas twill radio pocket with 9-inch depth...




					ppesafetystore.com
				




Game jobshirts tend to last for years.  I've owned both, and now prefer the non-demin version.  you don't need to buy from those websites, but I  would def stick to Game Sportswear jobshirts.


----------



## AWalt (Aug 5, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> this is the only jobshirt I will buy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately my uniform specifies 5.11


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2021)

I’ve had a weather resistant 5.11 job shirt for years and it still looks great and it is one of the warmest piece of uniform clothing I own. I like them much better than any other brand, even though my employer likes to order the Cornerstone brand.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 9, 2021)

I like my 5.11 jobshirt - just be careful with patch placement or you will lose a potentially useful pen pocket! Mine has lasted ~6 yrs so far.


----------

